# land to buy



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All, Does anyone have or know of a cheap plot of land for sale in the Algarve? We are looking to buy at least 2.000 m2 prefferably with a bore hole or water supply, with electricity or electricity nearby, Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want cheap land with water you should look elsewhere in Portugal, as water is an Algarve issue land with will have some sort of a premium.


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

canoeman said:


> If you want cheap land with water you should look elsewhere in Portugal, as water is an Algarve issue land with will have some sort of a premium.


Thankyou, i believe also that, in Albufeira especially, its become difficult to have a water supply connected as they are trying to discourage people from setting up homes with caravans and wooden houses etc on lands that dont have permission to build.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think you'll find most Camaras legally have to have that attitude to illegal builds and even more so in major tourist areas.

You cannot have a water supply connected to "rustic" land except for agricultural use, which i believe also costs more, apart from the fact there's unlikely to be a water supply in first place, mains generally follow the roads or areas designated as "urban"


----------



## Ratodagua (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi!

A friend of mine is going to sell a 7000sqm land, with orange trees, carob trees, and almond trees. It has a well with water, and electric. Flat land with a small hill in one of the corners of the plot (8 meters high). Served by a quiet road in a village about 3-4km from albufeira centre. Not sure about the asking price, will let you know if you are interested. He is going to sell it in March, cuz he is away at the moment, and he wants to take some nice pics of the land and advertise it on the internet. Cheers


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratodagua said:


> Hi!
> 
> A friend of mine is going to sell a 7000sqm land, with orange trees, carob trees, and almond trees. It has a well with water, and electric. Flat land with a small hill in one of the corners of the plot (8 meters high). Served by a quiet road in a village about 3-4km from albufeira centre. Not sure about the asking price, will let you know if you are interested. He is going to sell it in Maesrch, cuz he is away at the moment, and he wants to take some nice pics of the land and advertise it on the internet. Cheers


Hi yes i am interested to know how much he would be selling it for, thanks for your reply
Ps: Would you save this so you can let me know in March.....Many Thanks.


----------



## Ratodagua (Dec 26, 2012)

No worries! Will save this and if you dont have bought anything till March i will put you in contact with my friend. He's English, from Lancashire (i am portuguese), so you will be allright. The land is in Guia, Albufeira. I heard Iceland has a shop there, if i am not mistaken!
All the best!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do a search online for similar gives you some idea then as to value big difference in values depending on land designation


----------



## Ratodagua (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree with canoeman, and by the way, i am not a middle man or estate agent. My friend is 65yrs old and has a cardiac faillure, so he is starting to give up his dreams, we wants to spend more time with his family in the UK. I dont think he's going to sell the land at a very expensive price anyway..


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratodagua said:


> I agree with canoeman, and by the way, i am not a middle man or estate agent. My friend is 65yrs old and has a cardiac faillure, so he is starting to give up his dreams, we wants to spend more time with his family in the UK. I dont think he's going to sell the land at a very expensive price anyway..


Thanks Ratodagua, yes i know Guia and i like the area so i'll look forward to hearing from you then, sorry to hear of your friends illness though. There is an Iceland there and they have a good selection of foods there too and bargains.....by the way i'm from Lancashire too! ...Burnley originally but also lived in Morecambe.


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Do a search online for similar gives you some idea then as to value big difference in values depending on land designation


Yes i will, Thankyou


----------

